# wanted: any Orlando area 2BR Fri-Fri, Dec 27 - Jan 3 (or 1BR)



## tuc

I am looking for any Orlando 2BR+ (or 1BR if the price is right) check in Fri Dec 27, 2013, check out Fri Jan 3, 2014.

(I was trying the Last Call thing on RCI. There is some inventory but I guess they wont be discounted until 30 days out, or not at all.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## flexible

tuc said:


> I am looking for any Orlando 2BR+ (or 1BR if the price is right) check in Fri Dec 27, 2013, check out Fri Jan 3, 2014.
> 
> (I was trying the Last Call thing on RCI. There is some inventory but I guess they wont be discounted until 30 days out, or not at all.)
> 
> Thanks in advance.



What do you mean by "_If the price is right_"?

If you include the maximum amount you are willing to spend per night for NYE week in Orlando, more people might be willing to invest their energy to find options for you.

If you do not intend to spend $100 per night for New Years Eve week, I am unwilling to check inventory at a resort chain we own which has units in Orlando (near Disney with great amenities & reviews) if you are only interested "*"IF the price is less"* (than $100 per night).


----------



## tuc

flexible said:


> What do you mean by "_If the price is right_"?



What I mean is that I'm looking for 2BR, but if there happens to be a bargain 1BR out there I'll consider it. I'm sorry if that wasn't clear.



> If you include the maximum amount you are willing to spend per night for NYE week in Orlando, more people might be willing to invest their energy to find options for you.



Please don't invest your energy on my behalf unless you think it will be mutually beneficial. I'm a fan of mutual benefit.



> If you do not intend to spend $100 per night for New Years Eve week, I am unwilling to check inventory at a resort chain we own for units in Orlando if you are only interested IF the price is less.



$100/night is the max for this board and, yes, I'm willing to pay that much depending on the details. (Which details? The usual ones: location of the resort, amenities/niceness of the resort, etc.)

New Years Eve week is indeed a popular week, but it's not like there is no availability. I have holds in place which I will exercise if I have to, but they are for more than $700.


----------



## flexible

tuc said:


> What I mean is that I'm looking for 2BR, but if there happens to be a bargain 1BR out there I'll consider it. I'm sorry if that wasn't clear.
> 
> Please don't invest your energy on my behalf unless you think it will be mutually beneficial. I'm a fan of mutual benefit.
> 
> $100/night is the max for this board and, yes, I'm willing to pay that much depending on the details. (Which details? The usual ones: location of the resort, amenities/niceness of the resort, etc.)
> 
> New Years Eve week is indeed a popular week, but it's not like there is no availability. I have holds in place which I will exercise if I have to, but they are for more than $700.



Thanks for the clarification.
I sincerely hope you get what you want.
I hope my reply did not sound rude.
Perhaps I should have asked _*"Would you be interested in A, B or C resort if it is a one bedroom for $100?."*_ 
I heard that Orlando is overbuilt with timeshares. I grew up nearby but have never stayed in a timeshare there.
I also heard the price of Disney tickets, car rentals during peak weeks and crowds can be ridiculous.
However, for school aged children New Year's Eve week might be the obvious choice.
And one bedrooms are less desirable if a lot of people are occupying the unit.
Personally, even though I grew up in the area, it would take a miracle for me to visit in the high humidity months or the summer or DisneyWorld during school breaks so I am probably unaware of the total cost for a family to visit Orlando/Disney during NYE week.

We've lucked out with some incredible resorts lately. After arriving in Quebec on a cruise ship on October 6, we decided not to take a Quebec-Ft. Lauderdale cruise for the return because the US Government shut down impacted nearly every port of call. We would have been seriously disappointed to arrive at Cape Canaveral while Kennedy Space Center was shut down. In less than 10 minutes of searching for a timeshare I was ablet to reserve a fantastic Quebec resort for $99 for a full week to check in two days later. Since my guess is that one night at a hotel would cost more, I just clicked to purchase and didn't waste a moment reading reviews.

Yesterday, one prospectsive tenant told  me she thinks I should lower the price for a twelve week rental to less than $40 per night because she had only planned on visiting the warm climate area for one month. But since we could provide three consecutive months, and she had only budgeted $2,000 for one month, she thinks I should provide twelve weeks for $3,360.


----------



## tuc

RCI is having a sale on Extra Vacations today. They have inventory in Orlando, but not for Dec 27 check-in. They have inventory on Dec 27, but not in Orlando. Orlando on the 27th is still full price. I guess I'm no too surprised.
I'm still working on some possibilities.



flexible said:


> Yesterday, one prospectsive tenant told  me she thinks I should lower the price for a twelve week rental to less than $40 per night because she had only planned on visiting the warm climate area for one month. But since we could provide three consecutive months, and she had only budgeted $2,000 for one month, she thinks I should provide twelve weeks for $3,360.



So she's willing to pay $2000 for a month, but only $3360 for three? That's crazy. (I mean, I guess there's no harm in asking so long as it's understood it's a low-ball offer and will probably be rejected. That doesn't sound like it's the case here.)


----------



## vsievers

[Please read the forum rules, at the top of the page, before posting.  The Max. rental price on this forum is $100 per night - DeniseM Moderator.]


----------



## bellesgirl

tuc said:


> I am looking for any Orlando 2BR+ (or 1BR if the price is right) check in Fri Dec 27, 2013, check out Fri Jan 3, 2014.
> 
> (I was trying the Last Call thing on RCI. There is some inventory but I guess they wont be discounted until 30 days out, or not at all.)
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If you have a unit to exchange, I would put in an ongoing search.  Tomorrow would be the last day to do that because your cannot start on OGS within 30 days.  Last week I was looking for Orlando for the Xmas week and there was nothing available online.  But withing an hour I had a match that worked for us.


----------



## vsievers

How do I do an ongoing search?


----------



## DeniseM

vsievers said:


> How do I do an ongoing search?



By calling RCI.


----------



## bagpipers

*Orlando  2BR Villa Sat Dec 28 to Sat Jan 4*

2BR Villa Blue Tree Resort at Lake Buena Vista
Orlando  Florida

 Sat Dec 28 to Sat Jan 4

Available - My wife and I are backing out of our New Years vacation. If you are still interested, please contact me.


----------

